# Opinions on Lowline



## Terry (Feb 18, 2017)

Curious to your opinions, I live in East Texas and have approximately 50 acres that I currenty raise Brangus. Neighbor has been talking to me about his registered low line angus bull offering him to me. Not sure of the market in this area, should I consider a move to lowline due to the ease of working with them and meat yield or stick with proven brangus? Pros and cons from you guys please


----------



## alexsbuddy (Feb 22, 2017)

Terry, I am in SW MO and am also considering Lowline Angus for my 60 acres. I have talked to several lowline owners and like what I am hearing. I intend to do a small cow-calf operation by starting with a couple of heifers and building my herd from there. Not sure of the market in your area, but I believe lowline will be a good choice for me. Hoping to pick up my first pair this coming weekend.


----------



## smokey-calves (Feb 15, 2017)

I've also considered getting into lowline cattle. 

What I've researched is getting moderator mothers. That is a lowline crossed with an angus. I tend to cross them with charolais and sell calves as market calves. 

Best of both worlds: efficient cows, maximum output with calves.


----------



## mercylaneangus (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm just joining in on the conversation as I've heard a lot abut lowlines and want to see what everyone thinks. 

alexsbuddy - did you end up picking up a pair?


----------



## alexsbuddy (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, mercylaneangus. Yes, I picked up my first two lowline angus heifers yesterday. They are both fullbloods, 22 months old, and are probably bred. They have been exposed to a 56.25% registered lowline bull since late August 2016. Today I vaccinated both of them for blackleg and lepto....first time for me, but it went very well. I have kept them restricted to the barnyard, but will introduce them to the pasture tomorrow.


----------



## alexsbuddy (Feb 22, 2017)

The girls were introduced to the pasture today and seemed to be very happy. They went exploring, checked out the pond, stopped for a snack here and there, and then made their way back to the barnyard gate. I let them back in, but will turn them loose on the pasture all day tomorrow. Hopefully, I can condition them to come into the barnyard each night. It would certainly make me rest easier if they bunked down each night in more secure surroundings.


----------



## mercylaneangus (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the follow-up alexsbuddy. Good to hear they are adjusting well.


----------



## alexsbuddy (Feb 22, 2017)

Just found out the other day that both of my heifers are 4 to 5 months pregnant. Thought they were, but wanted to be sure. Sire is a registered moderator lowline. Also, picked up another addition....another fullblood first calf heifer. She has not been bred back so I will be able to get all three girls on the same AI schedule.


----------



## Kaitlin Schwarz (Jun 28, 2018)

Thats, true!


----------

